#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   tramal >

## iphigenie

hallo ihr lieben, 
heute würde ich gerne mal meine erste frage loswerden: 
ich war gestern bei meinem rheumadoc und hab ihm erzählt, dass es mir echt dreckig geht im moment. beide isg und zwei rippengelenke entzündet. meine medis, arcoxia und novalgin, bringen gar nichts mehr. nun soll ich ab montag, wenn der tuberkolose test negativ ausfällt mit enbrel anfangen, einem tnf-alpha-blocker. zum übergang um das wochenende zu überstehen hat er mir tramal und paspertin mitgegeben. gestern abend hab ich mir die erste tramal genommen. heute morgen nun bin ich wirklich druff. ich weiß ja wie's wirkt, aber so heftig hab ich mir das nicht vorgestellt. bin am zittern und habe schweißausbrüche, die schmerzen sind aber immernoch da. heute abend muss ich wieder in die kneipe auf die schaffe. habt ihr ne idee, ob das gefühl wieder weggeht, wenn man sich dran gewöhnt oder so?? oder soll ich damit aufhören und einfach bis nächste woche die zähne zusammenbeißen?? 
danke schonmal für die antworten!! 
liebe grüße aus koblenz, daniela

----------


## StarBuG

Hmm 
Leider kann ich dir da nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, da ich noch nie Tramal genommen hab.
Vielleicht reagiert dein Körper ja sensibel auf Opioide  :Huh?: 
Waren die Schmerzen denn wesentlich besser und nur noch leicht zu spüren nach dem Tramal? 
Weil wenn keine wesentliche Besserung eingetreten ist, würde es ja keinen Sinn machen, es weiter zu nehmen. Dann lieber die Novalgindosis bis zur maximalen Tagesdosis ausreizen.
Wenn es dir aber gut geholfen hat, würde ich es noch ein wenig weiter versuchen. 
Wenn die Nebenwirkungen nach den nächsten 2-3x immernoch da sind, würde ich auf die alten Medis zurückfallen. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo Iphigenie!!! 
Ja, bei Tramal (ich habe es nie vertragen, .... mir wurde schlecht davon!) schwebt man erst mal ein wenig! Nach ein zwei Tagen kommst Du wieder auf den Boden, weil Dein Körper sich dran gewöhnt hat! NUR: Du darfst echt keinen Tropfen Alkohol trinken und auch nicht mehr, ... lol! Bei mir hat es die Schmerzen eigentlich auch nicht weggenommen, sondern nur etwas "in die Ferne gerückt" .... aber das war ja auch ok!
Manchmal fehlt in so einer Schmerzperiode einfach mal eine Nacht in der man gut durchschlafen könnte! Das habe ich manchmal mit Medis herbei geholt und dann tatsächlich schon manchmal gute Erfolge damit erzielt, weil ich dann alle Medis wieder weglassen konnte! 
Ich hoffe, ... das hilft Dir ein wenig weiter!! "Schaff´s gut!"

----------


## iphigenie

hallo ihr beiden, 
vielen dank für eure antworten!!  :s_thumbup:  
@ i-punkt: schweben ist gut!! 
ich hab gestern den ganzen tag bei einer freundin im bett gelegen und geschlafen. mir war durchgehend richtig schlecht und ich hab nur noch ganz schlecht gesehen, konnte mich nicht auf einen punkt konzentrieren, war am zittern und übermäßig am schwitzen. 
gestern abend hab ich dann keine mehr genommen und bin gegen 22uhr auf die arbeit. auf der arbeit wurde mir dann so schlecht, dass ich mich mal mein essen vom mittag nochmal hab durch den kopf gehen lassen. igitt, nüchtern ist das ja echt eckelig ;-) 
heute morgen dann sehr sehr schlimme schmerzen, so'n mist!! aber ich werde mir jetzt einfach altbewärtes reinfahren und so bis montag ausharren, in der hoffnung, dass diese neuen spritzen sofort wirken. 
nochmal vielen dank euch!! 
bis bald, daniela

----------


## topolina

hallo! du mußt mit tramal sehr aufpassen. es ist ein schmerzmedikament der opioidgruppe, zwar ein schwaches opioid, macht aber auf dauer abhängig. 
ich kann dir nur bei so heftigen schmerzen empfehlen eine ordentliche therapie zu machen. es gibt mitlerweile gute erfahrungen mit kälte. also so 2 minuten bei eisigsten temperaturen in einer kammer stehen. frag mal deinen arzt danach.....
und...ein geregelter tag/nacht rythmus kann dich vor argen schüben schützen. du solltest dir die arbeit in der kneipe überlegen.... alles liebe

----------


## topolina

@phantom: eine aussage wie, der körper gewöhnt sich daran, find ich etwas gefährlich im zusammenhang mit opioiden...

----------


## phantom

das kann sein, bin auf dem gebiet nicht so bewandert

----------


## i - Punkt

@Iphigenie 
Ja eben, diese Übelkeit habe ich auch schon ein paar mal spüren müssen. Jetzt steht TRAMAL auf meiner Unverträglichkeitslist und ich nehme Tilidin! Much better! Ob Tilidin auch zu den opioiden Schmerzmitteln gehört, weiß ich nicht! Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, daß Tilidin, weitaus harmloser sein soll.

----------


## Leonessa

Soweit ich weiß ist Tilidin das am stärksten wirksame Opioid, was noch nicht unter die Betäubungsmittelverordnung fällt.

----------


## i - Punkt

UPPS! ....  :embarrassed_cut:  .... Das wußte ich auch nicht!

----------


## topolina

> @Iphigenie 
> Ja eben, diese Übelkeit habe ich auch schon ein paar mal spüren müssen. Jetzt steht TRAMAL auf meiner Unverträglichkeitslist und ich nehme Tilidin! Much better! Ob Tilidin auch zu den opioiden Schmerzmitteln gehört, weiß ich nicht! Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, daß Tilidin, weitaus harmloser sein soll.

  

> das kann sein, bin auf dem gebiet nicht so bewandert

 dann sei bitte vorsichtig mit solchen aussagen....

----------


## iphigenie

hallo ihr lieben, 
wollte euch nur auf den neuesten stand bringen: also das tramal hab ich mir nimmer reingefahren, stattdessen ein päckchen ibu gekauft und schön in meiner bekannten dosis verspeist, hihi. nee im ernst, da weiß ich wieviel und wann und sowieso, ob ich nun darf oder nicht!! 
war auch nochmal beim rheumadoc und hab nun enbrel verschrieben bekommen, ein sogenannter tnf alpha blocker. die erste spritze hab ich beim arzt bekommen am 26.06.
die weiteren muss ich mir zu hause selbst geben (bzw. ich hab kompetente nachbarn die das machen, ich find's echt noch zu ekelig, werd mich aber sicher dran gewöhnen)!! bereits nach der ersten spritze am darauffolgenden tag hatte ich viel viel weniger beschwerden!! heute hab ich die dritte bekommen und ich muss echt sagen, dass das ein richtiges wundermittelchen ist!! 
dazu hab ich auch mal eine frage: also, das zeugs wird biotechnologisch hergestellt und aus zwei menschlichen proteinen gewonnen (kostet pro schuss lockere 220!!!!). kann mir jemand sagen, wie man an solche proteine drankommt? sprich wie funktioniert das überhaupt?? 
danke euch schonmal jetzt!! 
einen schönen abend wünscht euch daniela

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo iphigenie 
Hier mal der Teil aus der Fachinformation   

> Etanercept ist ein menschliches Tumornekrosefaktor-
> Rezeptor-p75-Fc-Fusionsprotein, das durch rekombinante DNA-Technologie
> über Genexpression aus der Eierstockzelllinie des Chinesischen Hamsters (CHO) gewonnen
> wird. Etanercept ist ein Dimer eines chimären Proteins, das durch Verschmelzung
> der extrazellulären Ligandenbindungsdomäne des menschlichen Tumornekrosefaktor-
> Rezeptor-2 (TNFR2/p75) mit der Fc-Domäne des menschlichen IgG1 gentechnisch
> hergestellt wird. Diese Fc-Komponente enthält die Scharnier-, CH2- und CH3-Regionen,
> nicht aber die CH1-Region des IgG1. Etanercept besteht aus 934 Aminosäuren
> und hat ein Molekulargewicht von ca. 150 Kilodalton. Die Aktivität wird bestimmt durch
> ...

 Was heißt das jetzt?
Also ich bin überhaupt nicht firm in Gentechnik, aber wahrscheinlich werden die Gene der beiden Proteine mittels "Phagen" (sowas wie Viren Bakterien) in die Eierstockzellen eingebracht. Diese Gene werden durch den Phagen und dessen Enzyme dann in das Erbgut der Zellen integriert, so dass diese dann die diese Antikörper produzieren. 
Aber diese Info ist ohne Gewähr  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
StarBuG

----------


## topolina

hallo iphi! 
darf ich fragen wo du wohnst?

----------


## iphigenie

hey topolina, 
ich wohne in koblenz am rhein. 
@starbug: hui, das hört sich aber freakig an, nun ja, aber solange es hilft, ist es mir auch latte. danke dir ganz lieb!! 
liebe grüße, daniela

----------

